# Uber wants its drivers to multitask, hauling passengers and packages



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-merchant-program-makes-cars-deliver-packages-2015-4


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

arto71 said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-merchant-program-makes-cars-deliver-packages-2015-4


Well having poorly vetted uber drivers delivering Luis Vuitton at these rates sounds like a great plan, doesn't it? Missing packages anyone?


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

I wonder if they can keep operating with 1099s


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Well cabs have done it. Humans, cigarettes, beer, fastfood take out, the works. Uber just follows suit.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Nobody sued cab conpanies for employment practices though.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Uber is notorious in accepting the pax side of any story. What does it take for pax taking delivery and denying it? this time we will lose sleep over being charged for items lost. worse case, they can claim we stole them and they can fire us.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

toi said:


> Nobody sued cab conpanies for employment practices though.


Are you kidding. Cab companies have been sued plenty of times, for a variety of things.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

toi said:


> Nobody sued cab conpanies for employment practices though.


POST # 5 / toi : Bostonian Bison says
"Au contraire mon frere!"
to Sunglassed Angeleno. Just yesterday
afternoon on NPR, WBUR 90.9 FM (in
Bison's HomeTown) hosted Shannon
Liss-Reardon, Esq. the Litigator repre-
senting US as Misclassified Employees
of #[F]Uber and Lyft.

In that interview she bemoaned the re-
cent Decision by the Supreme Judicial
Court of MA. that ruled on Cabbies being
Correctly Classified as ICs after she had
Sued the Cab Co.s.

"Never say Never; Never is a Long Time!"


----------



## Chad Bilstein (Feb 1, 2015)

I think I will launch an advertising firm for Uber Drivers to get their cars wrapped with ads for anyone willing to pay. A 3 month wrap on a car for cost to install plus $200 and 0.28 cents a mile. We might as well be mobile bilboards too along with delivering fancy cloths, sandwiches and people. Why not???? I average 300 miles a month so 900 miles would get me an additional $252 plus the $200. It could work. I probably should not have posted it here. Now some other fool will get rich off my plan. RATS!!!


----------



## Mr.Eric (May 3, 2015)

Chad Bilstein said:


> I think I will launch an advertising firm for Uber Drivers to get their cars wrapped with ads for anyone willing to pay. A 3 month wrap on a car for cost to install plus $200 and 0.28 cents a mile. We might as well be mobile bilboards too along with delivering fancy cloths, sandwiches and people. Why not???? I average 300 miles a month so 900 miles would get me an additional $252 plus the $200. It could work. I probably should not have posted it here. Now some other fool will get rich off my plan. RATS!!!


you are not allowed to wrap a uberx car - dont you read your contract - It says Uber owns you and your car and you will never quit and get down on your knees and suck the dong. kinda like that


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

So have you been obeying your Uber Master Travis and getting on your knees and


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Chad Bilstein said:


> I think I will launch an advertising firm for Uber Drivers to get their cars wrapped with ads for anyone willing to pay. A 3 month wrap on a car for cost to install plus $200 and 0.28 cents a mile. We might as well be mobile bilboards too along with delivering fancy cloths, sandwiches and people. Why not???? I average 300 miles a month so 900 miles would get me an additional $252 plus the $200. It could work. I probably should not have posted it here. Now some other fool will get rich off my plan. RATS!!!


I'm sure it will be a smash hit on Craigs list


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Customers will have to sign for deliveries so they won't be claiming they didn't get packages. I'm curious of the pay. I sure the HAM don't want to go to a downtown office, find parking (pay for it too), walk to an elevator, report to an office...sit around waiting while Mr Jackazz becomes free to give me a package then go through the same crud at the delivery point all for a whopping $.95 a mile.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well having poorly vetted uber drivers delivering Luis Vuitton at these rates sounds like a great plan, doesn't it? Missing packages anyone?


Anyone with a criminal background, suspended drivers license, etc, is the qualifications that uber is looking for.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Uber is notorious in accepting the pax side of any story. What does it take for pax taking delivery and denying it? this time we will lose sleep over being charged for items lost. worse case, they can claim we stole them and they can fire us.


can we still rate the package for example if they are live Maine lobsters and they die before we get them to the restaurant can we still write them a one star package?


----------



## Chad Bilstein (Feb 1, 2015)

I was kidding, who has time to go through all the grunt work of starting an advertising vehicle wrap program and there are probably very few if any that would get their car wrapped in the first place. Hell, I don't think I would even unless it made me good money. Naaa, I'll just go rake in the money with the new rates.


----------

